# our first layout



## BENAKED1 (Apr 19, 2013)

This is the layout i have been building with my 4 year old son. My wife did the benchwork.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool. Your son is probably having a blast!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*new layout*

Hi,Lookin really good on that layout. You got a good start. :appl:

Have a good rest of week,Everett


----------

